# Is this a scam?



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)

Scam?


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Yes.


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

maybe...check the info without giving them any until you are satisfied


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Found this online. The link from this page is different then your link.

Beware, however worth investigating online not from a link sent to you from an unknow party.





__





Marko v. DoorDash - Home


Marko v. DoorDash



www.doordashclasssettlement.com


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

I don't think so since this URL is secured. ( http without "s" is unsecured and any one could create a scam website but https with "s" is secured. Only trusted legitimate company could register for this.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Timlee252525 said:


> Scam?
> View attachment 613291


I believe that it is legitimate since URL is secured. http with "s" is secured website and only legitimate company could register for that.
But ".is" means regional top level domain and it said the website is running in Iceland.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> I believe that it is legitimate since URL is secured. http with "s" is secured website and only legitimate company could register for that.
> But ".is" means regional top level domain and it said the website is running in Iceland.


Lol, you are wrong about everything but it is legitimate url anyway.
1)You don’t need the company to get security certificate, it’s free pretty much.
2)There’s no requirements about company domain extension.
3)Iceland means what their website hosted on Amazon(in 99.9% cases )


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Wildgoose said:


> I believe that it is legitimate since URL is secured. http with "s" is secured website and only legitimate company could register for that.
> But ".is" means regional top level domain and it said the website is running in Iceland.


Is ".isis" OK?


----------

